# Strava Flyby



## andyfraser (25 Apr 2015)

I'm probably late to the party but today I noticed the flyby link on Strava. I've now wasted the best part of an hour seeing who I've seen on my rides. I remember seeing one woman. We both smiled and waved as we passed. And another I remember was in a layby chatting to someone.

I've also found some new routes to explore by seeing where other locals go.


----------



## jnrmczip (25 Apr 2015)

Is this a premium function or available on the free version as I could probably put some names to faces I see each day ?


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2015)

Awesome! I can now find the fair weather TTers I've been playing with and taunt them.


----------



## User6179 (25 Apr 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> Is this a premium function or available on the free version as I could probably put some names to faces I see each day ?



Free , It has been in use for a few years now I think but they have just put a link on your Strava now.


----------



## BrynCP (25 Apr 2015)

It's free, not premium, at the moment.

I only saw it for the first time yesterday linked to from a ride, but I have been using it out of interest (routes etc.) for a while, as it was available on the Strava labs. I got that link from a thread on this forum months ago.


----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2015)

I've been using it occasionally for a while now, and noticed that I think one of the velo post people passed me last week .... At least that's what I assume he/she was doing, having seen his very convoluted route:


----------



## midlife (25 Apr 2015)

Is he a secret agent trying to lose his MI5 tail ?

Shaun


----------



## Katherine (25 Apr 2015)

I've had fun wasting time on it too! 
It's definitely interesting to see where other people are going and if there distance is shorter or longer than mine!


----------



## summerdays (25 Apr 2015)

I like looking at all the ant trails crossing, when you pass someone you have no idea if they have just set off or already done 20 + miles! this way you get more of an idea. I was checking it on that day as I cycled a couple of miles with one bloke who was taking the long way home, and I wondered how far out of his way he had gone but he wasn't leaving a trail.


----------



## andyfraser (25 Apr 2015)

I spend a small fortune every month on Virgin Media TV, have a Netflix subscription and a stack of DVDs and what do I watch? Flybys on Strava! There are so many routes I didn't know existed!


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2015)

Can it be tied in with the Strava Global Heat Map?


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (25 Apr 2015)

@andyfraser cheers for this thread, I didn't even know this feature existed. I, too, have just wasted a good hour looking at this!


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Apr 2015)

Where on strava will I find it?

I looked, but.....


----------



## jnrmczip (25 Apr 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Where on strava will I find it?
> 
> I looked, but.....



If you clock on your ride it's there you have to be on a computer I think though not the app


----------



## iancity (25 Apr 2015)

It can be a bit addictive though, following my latest ride I looked at the flyby and some bloke passed me who did 100 miles that day, went and looked at his route and it was the most bizarre thing i have ever seen, took him 13 hours but the furthest point he took was Sunderland (about 20 miles away), the other 80 miles were spent toing and froing across the tyne, into industrial estates, residential estates, then back out then back in again, really weird....I do remember what he looked like so next time we cross paths I might well ask him what the heck he was doing that day !
Dave, I think you need an extension to Strava to view it (found it on DC Rainmaker) but not too sure to be honest. You can also find it on strava labs if you enter your ride id...


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2015)

iancity said:


> It can be a bit addictive though, following my latest ride I looked at the flyby and some bloke passed me who did 100 miles that day, went and looked at his route and it was the most bizarre thing i have ever seen, took him 13 hours but the furthest point he took was Sunderland (about 20 miles away), the other 80 miles were spent toing and froing across the tyne, into industrial estates, residential estates, then back out then back in again, really weird....I do remember what he looked like so next time we cross paths I might well ask him what the heck he was doing that day !
> Dave, I think you need an extension to Strava to view it (found it on DC Rainmaker) but not too sure to be honest. You can also find it on strava labs if you enter your ride id...



Sounds like @Supersuperleeds who does about 9000 miles each day on the way to work ! Anyone would think he didn't want to go there !


----------



## Jimidh (26 Apr 2015)

My only advice on Flyby is make sure your Personal Security Zones are set on Strava to make sure that any enterprising thief can't use it to identify nice bikes and where they live.


----------



## bpsmith (26 Apr 2015)

That's not specific to flyby, but Strava as a whole.

I also have my bikes shown as Summer Bike and Winter Bike rather than actual names.


----------



## andyfraser (26 Apr 2015)

One of the first things I did was set up privacy zones. I notice a hell of a lot of people haven't though!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (26 Apr 2015)

bpsmith said:


> That's not specific to flyby, but Strava as a whole.
> 
> I also have my bikes shown as Summer Bike and Winter Bike rather than actual names.


likewise. red and black, and black and red…


----------



## NeilT21 (27 Apr 2015)

@fossyant - I think that the strange routes is down to the fact that the bloke that you passed does not reset his route after each ride so that it looks as though he is doing a mega ride, whereas he is actually doing a number of different rides. It's a "feature" of Strava that if you don't tell it you've finished a ride, it automatically pauses and picks up when you start moving again. this is a great feature for when you have a rest stop on a ride, but it does mean that if there is a day in between rides and you don't tell Strava that you have finished, it shows as if it is one continuous trek.


----------



## Brightski (27 Apr 2015)

andyfraser said:


> I'm probably late to the party but today I noticed the flyby link on Strava. I've now wasted the best part of an hour seeing who I've seen on my rides. I remember seeing one woman. We both smiled and waved as we passed. And another I remember was in a layby chatting to someone.
> 
> I've also found some new routes to explore by seeing where other locals go.


I only noticed it last week, I know most of the local cyclist but the odd one is new to me so it's good to have a butchers..


----------



## Globalti (27 Apr 2015)

Was this done on Strava?


----------



## davdandy (27 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the fly-by`s.I never knew of it myself but now love it.A great little feature indeed.


----------



## steveo269 (1 May 2015)

I thought I saw an old mate other day that I knew from school,I almost called out but he'd gone by then,anyway I got home and saw this thread and had a look,turns out it wasn't him but the guy was in the middle of a *140* mile ride ! made my 20 look a bit puny


----------



## jonny jeez (8 May 2015)

Jimidh said:


> My only advice on Flyby is make sure your Personal Security Zones are set on Strava to make sure that any enterprising thief can't use it to identify nice bikes and where they live.


Agreed but I suspect stalking is more likely than theft. One of my mates has already told me that he knows what the girl that we pass on the surly most days, is called...and where she lives.
I wonder how long it will be before Facebook and linkedin ioffer a similar feature I wonder.

On a far less spooky side,I'm have already connected to a rider that I see every day and never talk to...not seen him since but who knows, potential ride buddy?


----------



## jonny jeez (8 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've been using it occasionally for a while now, and noticed that I think one of the velo post people passed me last week .... At least that's what I assume he/she was doing, having seen his very convoluted route:
> View attachment 86775


Courier?


----------



## summerdays (8 May 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Courier?


I'm pretty certain it's a velopost person, though not the one I see most regularly and that I smile at (as I checked to see if our paths crossed yesterday when I spotted that one).

Velopost - are only operational in Bristol, Bath and Edinburgh (I just looked it up)


----------



## jonny jeez (8 May 2015)

this flyby makes me chuckle.

select "all" riders, ramp up the speed..... and watch the planets revolve.

http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer...eEUHx4BFH/+ARhgbhESZW4REE3eERMf/hEY0O4hE30+MR


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 May 2015)

Globalti said:


> Was this done on Strava?


Wow..
that's some QOM time....
she's fast..


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2015)

I've found it useful to identify someone who you've encountered on a ride, who's done something incredibly stupid (wheel sucking, then breaking their arse to get past you, as you sit up and lift off a fraction, so you can see a road sign you are approaching, then ride much more slowly than you / get in the way / weave out every time you go for an overtake, then decide the only way to 'get away' is to ride straight through a red light, then continue to ride so slowly that they begin to get in the way / and block overtakes about 30 seconds further up the road, despite the fact I stopped at the red light) for example. And breathe. At least I now know the identity of the prat.


----------



## summerdays (11 May 2015)

That only works if there isn't multiple people around to be able to identify the correct one and assume they have Strava.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> That only works if there isn't multiple people around to be able to identify the correct one and assume they have Strava.


The fly by columns and the amount of time he was on the same bit, pretty much nailed it.


----------



## bpsmith (11 May 2015)

Even with a large number of riders, it is easy to find people with flyby. The realtime movement relative to you is really good.


----------



## summerdays (11 May 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Even with a large number of riders, it is easy to find people with flyby. The realtime movement relative to you is really good.


Depends whether you are overtaken by a chain of people or not, probably something to do with my commute where the riders get bunched up at junctions and then string out till the next one.


----------



## bpsmith (11 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> Depends whether you are overtaken by a chain of people or not, probably something to do with my commute where the riders get bunched up at junctions and then string out till the next one.


Not experienced that, but can see it being an issue in fairness.


----------



## clay_bs7 (12 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> I've been using it occasionally for a while now, and noticed that I think one of the velo post people passed me last week .... At least that's what I assume he/she was doing, having seen his very convoluted route:
> View attachment 86775



You went right by my house on Luckington Road


----------



## summerdays (12 May 2015)

clay_bs7 said:


> You went right by my house on Luckington Road


That's the Velopost's persons track, though I usually pass nearby going along Gloucester Rd and Kellaway Avenue on many a day.


----------



## Louch (16 May 2015)

Just seen who was being paced by a 4x4 today on my ride today, tut tut


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2015)

Louch said:


> Just seen who was being paced by a 4x4 today on my ride today, tut tut


One way of catching out the "cheats"  There's a woman not far from me that has several QOM,s on the back of a tandem with her obviously very fit hubby on the front putting out the power.


----------



## Louch (16 May 2015)

She's a pro apparently. Drafting in today's wind to second place on a segment is very wrong.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2015)

Louch said:


> She's a pro apparently. Drafting in today's wind to second place on a segment is very wrong.


I see who you mean. She has put that she had a bit of motor pacing but she has still claimed the QOM,s. She should really have made the ride private.


----------



## MisterStan (17 May 2015)

It's not real you know. Just Strava. There are no rules about pacing/chain gangs etc. people take it way too seriously.


----------



## sackville d (17 May 2015)

Last Sunday I went across the newly reopened bridge across the head of Batings Dam above Ripponden heading in the direction of Pike End and Oldham.
The road, all the way from the dam to the turn up Pike End had been _top dressed_. 
"Take care here Sackers old boy" I say to myself. The road is very steep and twisty and can catch you out at the best of times,but with a loose surface, well. beware!

Well, within maybe 300 yards of starting the descent, I gingerly come around a corner and see a young fellow on the deck with nasty elbow grazings but in the care of two other roadies who were already calling for assistance for him. A taxi or ambulance I`m not sure.
I pull up along side offer some sympathy but quickly see that everything is under control and set off again.

Stone me, but 200 yards later at Parrock Nook Chapel I find his mate on the deck now!! Having failed to negotiate a sharp and steep right hander he had gone up a banking 
and come a cropper. "You OK mate?" I inquires. He was fine, probably just his pride and youthful exuberance which was battered "Is that your mate back there on the deck?"

Explaining what I have come across I decide to press on, after pointing out that the road has just been rendered dangerous by the act of top dressing.
I stopped short of telling him to take more care!

So ,a lovely ride ensues and on getting back home and downloading my ride decide to look at the flyby and see the whole scenario played out.
The initial tumble,me stopping briefly then carrying on then the second tumble and me stopping again.
The second rider going back to his injured mate,who seems to have been put in a car(along with bike,Garmin not switched off)
The car heads back towards Batings Dam , up onto Rochdale road and towards The Whitehouse and down to Littleboro`
With the injured riders device not switched off the flyby showed the cars destination....Oldham Royal Infirmary....Casualty I should imagine.
According to the ride description the poor lad had a broken finger to go along with the gravel rash
And to add insult to injury his ride has been flagged! Well ,he was doing 60mph at one point!!


----------



## summerdays (17 May 2015)

I thought that on the couple of occasions that I gained some car assisted QOM's, that I also got a message saying it was flagged and wouldn't be displayed for others to see? (When I put the pannier in the boot forgetting to turn off Strava).


----------



## sackville d (17 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> I thought that on the couple of occasions that I gained some car assisted QOM's, that I also got a message saying it was flagged and wouldn't be displayed for others to see? (When I put the pannier in the boot forgetting to turn off Strava).


You must have your Private Cheating option toggled on. It saves on shame and blushings


----------



## Louch (17 May 2015)

Or whoever you took the Qom from took a huff and reported it


----------



## summerdays (17 May 2015)

Louch said:


> Or whoever you took the Qom from took a huff and reported it


No it was instant the minute I uploaded it, and then you have the option to edit your track and cut out the car bit. I'm getting quite good at it. I assume that above a certain speed that it auto triggers the "I think part of this track may include a section in the car message". The funniest bit is not getting a QOM because a cyclist has gone down a hill faster than the car!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> No it was instant the minute I uploaded it, and then you have the option to edit your track and cut out the car bit. I'm getting quite good at it. I assume that above a certain speed that it auto triggers the "I think part of this track may include a section in the car message". The funniest bit is not getting a QOM because a cyclist has gone down a hill faster than the car!



Strava will also automatically flag your ride if you totally smash a segment. I had a segment that I was the only person to do a proper time on it, there were three or four other riders with times but they all were set where they had gone off the segment and come back on it so my time was 4 or 5 times quicker. Every time I set a PB, Strava flagged the ride as soon as I uploaded it.


----------



## summerdays (20 May 2015)

Definitely crossed paths with the Velopost person yesterday, checked the Flyby this evening and sure enough he is there and our paths cross at the correct moment, same sort of pattern again:


----------



## potsy (20 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> Definitely crossed paths with the Velopost person yesterday, checked the Flyby this evening and sure enough he is there and our paths cross at the correct moment, same sort of pattern again:
> View attachment 89339


Has he got a paper round?


----------



## summerdays (20 May 2015)

potsy said:


> Has he got a paper round?


Mail round, cheaper than Royal Mail and delivered by bike. And this is one of their stamps.


----------



## Mile195 (24 Aug 2016)

Morning all...

I consider myself to be a reasonably intelligent person, but despite my best efforts, I cannot find a link to Flyby. I've spent a good 20 minutes looking for it!

Any one got any ideas why I might not be able to see it on any of my activities. My activities are NOT private (although they are only viewable by people I'm connected with - not sure that this should make any difference).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mile195 (24 Aug 2016)

Oooops. Don't worry. Turns out I'd opted out of flyby's.

Guess I'm not as intelligent as I thought.....


----------

